# Photos from Soldan Dog Park, Lansing, Mi



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Oh.....and here are my girls on the way home....tired pups


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks so fun! How cool you could all get together! Wish I lived closer!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would have the only 2 NOT in the water !!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like a great time was had by all doggies! I'm betting they are all sleeping soundly right now.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh Fran! Thank you for the pictures! We had so much fun today. Ollie is still passed out sleeping, waaaay past his dinner time. I'll wait till he wakes up  I'll add some pictures too.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It certainly looks like a great time was had by all. I am sure everyone will sleep good tonight.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Wish we could of come. Had Two direct hit lightening strikes last night about 10 pm and spent the day doing inventory of all the electronic gizmos that got fried. Thank god for a good surge suppressor and the common sense to unplug the computer. So far it is Pond Aerator, Garage Door Opener, DVR, Sat Recevier, and Invisible Fence. Took 4 hours to figure out why the phones didn't work. Turned out to be Sat Receiver that screwed the phones up. 

Looks like everybody had fun. Is the park still full size or did they trim it down like was mentioned before?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Fozzybear said:


> Wish we could of come. Had Two direct hit lightening strikes last night about 10 pm and spent the day doing inventory of all the electronic gizmos that got fried. Thank god for a good surge suppressor and the common sense to unplug the computer. So far it is Pond Aerator, Garage Door Opener, DVR, Sat Recevier, and Invisible Fence. Took 4 hours to figure out why the phones didn't work. Turned out to be Sat Receiver that screwed the phones up.
> 
> Looks like everybody had fun. Is the park still full size or did they trim it down like was mentioned before?


That was quite a storm that went thru. We had mostly rain, the lightening was all around us in the distance. Sorry you have to deal with the mess.

The park was actually still really nice. When you first walk in it looks a little rough because you see a lot of fencing that blocks off a corner of the park. You can still walk 3/4 of the way around the pond but then you have to turn around to go back. The dogs can still use the entire pond.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

And my pictures

Tug of war









Holly, Rosie, & Geddy









Tink & Sawyer playing









Tink & Sawyer "attacking" Kristal









Ollie So cute!









Checking out why Tink is splashing









Bad owners making us get out









Ollie hiding with his stick









Rosie, Holly & Geddy









Rosie & Holly









A newf and a great dane puppy we met


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time and probably all having happy dreams tonight of the adventures. Nothing better than a happy group of goldens.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a great day out, Goldens just love water!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like all had fun! I wish I could have come. I was actually in the "neighborhood". I had an agility trial in Williamston. I probably could have stopped by before but since DH could not come I only wanted to have one dog to worry about and that was my non golden dog. 

Herds of goldnens! That's what I am talking about.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm soo glad you all could make it... what a great day we had. It was good temps, and great goldens to share the day with. I'm soo glad we got to see Fran, Holly & Rosie, Marsha, her daughter and Tink again!! And it was fantastic to meet Ollie and his mama... what a sweet little man you have there!!! 

Anywho thanks soo much to you all for coming and sharing in Geddy's "almost" 2nd birthday!!!! Roo Roo's from Geddy!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

What fun they had! Great shots everyone! Looks like a typical golden meet up, playing and making new friends


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, looks like you guys had a lot of fun! I wish we could have been there... harrrumph! I'm starting physical therapy in two weeks (I'm on medical leave for the fall semester) so if it works we might soon be able to participate in at least one of these meet-ups before winter comes to stay.

Loved looking at all those pictures!!!!


----------

